# Oliva Serie G Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Olivia Series G



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Olivia Series G is a very nice smoke for those who enjoy mild to medium bodied cigars. It begins with a hint of spice followed by sweet hints o...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Olivia Series G


----------

